# Googlemap wildspots...



## peejay

I've put together a google map of various wildcamping spots in Greece. The information is taken from my travels and a few others on MHF and also from various travel blogs and websites from all over the internet.
There are absolutely no guarantees of accuracy.
Thanks to Captmike, Bess91 and hmh for their input.

http://tinyurl.com/ya7uras

If you have any good spots you'd like to share, let me know and I can add them to the map. :wink:

Tomtom POI's should be sorted soon as well, just have to type in all the info. :roll:

Pete


----------



## carol

Pete you have been busy - not sure I will get to Greece, can't say it is a place on my list - but I am sure it will be more than helpful to a lot of those members that like to travel that far.

Carol


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You have a PM Pete.

Kev.


----------



## nukeadmin

excellent resource Pete


----------



## barryd

This is brilliant. Dead easy to use and quick GPS points and an idea of what to expect. Can you now do the rest of Europe and then figure out a way of us saving it offline so we dont have to connect to the internet? Can it be incorporated into the new iPhone App?

This is what we need really. Look at a map, get an idea of a spot, GPS, off you go.

I guess you can google earth the GPS spot to have a looksee first (means getting online though)

Thanks
BD

Edit: Sorry if Id bothered to look properly you can zoom straight into a satellite view! even better.


----------



## Antonia

*Wow*

Wow, what an amazing resource, thank you so very much. I would be really good if this could be done for other areas too.

You are great, thanks

Regards

Antonia


----------



## peejay

carol said:


> Pete you have been busy


It took a while Carol, especially with my 2 finger method 



barryd said:


> Can you now do the rest of Europe


No probs, I'll run it off in me lunch break :lol: .



barryd said:


> .....and then figure out a way of us saving it offline so we dont have to connect to the internet?


I'm in the process of converting it to POI's if thats any help. 

Pete


----------



## barryd

Nice one.

POI is great. What I found last summer with the lack of Internet access was that it would have been fantastic to have an offline resource that you could use on the laptop.

I found thousands of POI for EUrope for Aires and had the Aires book for France. Outside of France I relied totally on selecting a POI on the TomTOm and hoping for the best. some worked out, some didnt.

I guess it would be a mamouth task to put together an offline resource with all this info for all of europe but I bet it would be popular.

What I would like to see is similar thing to what you have created just for Aires and wildspots. Campsites are not required as they are easily found and booked by other means.

What I liked about what you have done however and why I god so excited about expanding it was its ease of use. Within seconds you can see the spots on the map and even get a view of the area. Brilliant. Trolling through database putting in requirements is no good (for me)

cheers
BD


----------



## peejay

I suppose that the only downside to googlemaps is you need internet connection for it to work, hence the POI's, as I don't take a computer away with me. Its a very handy research tool though prior to the off.

There is a bit of a work around but still means taking your laptop with you but isn't reliant on the internet, you could always install Autoroute, download all the good poi databases like campingcar-infos for France, Bordatlas or Promobil for Germany and Turismo-Itinerante for Italy etc and convert them and import them into autoroute, .asc format I think.

I'm not sure you can do that with googlemaps direct though, you'd probably have to convert to a satnav POI first and then to autoroute format.

I'm more than happy with my tomtom while we are away.

Pete


----------



## olley

Super idea peejay, here's a tt poi from it, just to save you a bit of typing. 
.zip includes google earth .kml, Tomtom .ov2, Tomtom bitmap .bmp, .Garmin .csv


----------



## peejay

Olley, you have just made my day, I could Kiss you (well, not quite). 

Boy have you saved me some work there. 

*ευχαριστώ πολύ* :thumbright:

Pete


----------



## snailsontour

Peejay and Olley - This is a great piece of work, and just in time before we set off around Easter.

One small problem Olley, I think I am right in saying there is a typo on Porto Kagio - Peloponnese. Peejay has got N 36.42867 E 22.48514 but your TT version has N 36.62039 E 22.83438. I only spotted it because PoiEdit shows it in the middle of the blue stuff!
Bob


----------



## olley

Hi Bob my poi is a direct .kml download of peejays map, then converted in poiedit, so should be correct.

Just checked his map and its showing as being in the blue stuff, so how come your map is different I can't explain???

Olley

PS, Peejay and his opo, did all the work, I just converted it to .kml & TT, 10 minutes work tops, so their the two guys who should get your plaudits.


----------



## SaddleTramp

Αυτό είναι εξαιρετικά καλή εργασία Olley και peejay

Bravo


----------



## snailsontour

Olley
I think I will change my signature to "Confused of Altrincham" or maybe "Incredibly Thick". I have just rechecked Peejays Google Earth's position for Porto Kagio as N 36.42867 E 22.48514 and on the shore while your TT shows 36.62039N 22.83438E in the blue stuff. I cannot understand it unless Peejay has amended his version since your download. I wouldn't mind but I went there three years ago and didn't sink - maybe the tide was out!
Regards
Confused of Altrincham / Incredibly Thick, 
aka Bob


----------



## peejay

olley said:


> Just checked his map and its showing as being in the blue stuff, so how come your map is different I can't explain???
> 
> Olley


I think I know whats happened there, the coords in googlemaps are manually typed in, I must have moved the marker by mistake, 36.42867 22.48514 are the correct coords, i've moved the marker to the correct place and ammended the POI lists.
Been through all the entries and afaik they are now correct.

I can't do that zippy thing and for some reason it won't let me download the POI files or the bitmap image :? so...

I have an ammended tomtom .ov2 POI file, a garmin .csv POI file and a bitmap image, if anyone wants one then pm me with your email and i'll send them to you.

Unless Olley comes along in the meantime 'cos he's good at that sort of thing :roll:

Pete


----------



## olley

Hi Pete I have updated my earlier download on the first page, so it should be ok now.  also includes TT .ov2, Garmin .csv and google earth .kml and a TT bitmap from you

Olley

PS just been looking at some pictures in Google Earth of Porto Kagio, looks idyllic, wish I was there.


----------



## snailsontour

All back on dry land again! Many thanks guys for your all your work. I will raise a glass, or two, in your honour on every evening of our tour. Any excuse!
No longer Confused from Altrincham.
Bob


----------



## peejay

olley said:


> Hi Pete I have updated my earlier download on the first page, so it should be ok now.  also includes .ov2, Garmin .csv and google earth .kml but no bitmap..... PS just been looking at some pictures in Google Earth of Porto Kagio, looks idyllic, wish I was there.


Cheers Olley, we'll be there in May 

I've tried to download the bitmap image again but it won't have it :evil:

Never mind.

Pete


----------



## olley

Update to peejays greece map, he has updated some of the GPS after his recent trip there.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Created an Autoroute 2010 file for these and added it to the downloads section. Maybe Olley could add his to downloads and it will be available from there. Sorry do not have access to other GPS to add it.


----------



## peejay

Thanks to Olley for the updated POI sets.

From our recent visit, I've updated quite a few entries for greater accuracy, mainly from the Peloponnese and the Mainland, and also added a few new ones including 2 good ones in Attica.

If you look at the google map, I've annotated all the new and updated entries with *pj2010* in the text to make them easier to find..

>Googlemap Link<

I'd like to make this map/poi set as accurate as possible so if anyone has any new entries or accurate updates from recent travels please PM me.

Thanks and hope its of some use

Pete


----------



## JackieP

Thanks so much for this. Were heading to Greece later in the year and this will be invaluable.

Re only being able to see it when online.... On my Mac I can 'save page as' Whole Document and am able to see it offline as well as on. If I click your links I can't see the expanded version - but still - it gives a good overview.

Would be very interested in Sat Nav version.

Thanks again - a lot of work I'm sure.


----------



## peejay

JackieP said:


> Would be very interested in Sat Nav version.


If you mean POI's, perhaps you missed the previous post in this thread about updated POI's for Tomtom and Garmin Satnavs......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-873647.html#873647

Pete


----------



## JackieP

Ah - I did yes. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## JackieP

I'm seeing what looks like an incomplete post there with nowhere to click for download. Can you help?


----------



## peejay

JackieP said:


> I'm seeing what looks like an incomplete post there with nowhere to click for download. Can you help?


If you click on my link the page only opens in a small window, click on the 'full screen' option top right next to the red X for full screen

The 'download' option should then be seen on the right hand side of the screen

Pete


----------



## olley

This is now available as a download in the download section. zip files contains tomtom.ov2/Google.kml/Garmin.csv/Autoroute.axe Axe file supplied by Traveller.

Its called "peejay's Grecian stopovers"

I am informed that there's usually a day or two delay from posting the download until it becomes available.

Olley


----------



## JackieP

Cheers both. Have got it now.


----------



## peejay

Hi;

I've just spent a few hours updating the map, all my entries now have photo's (the entries prefixed by *pj2010*) and Mike (Captmike) has added some updates from his recent trip and these are prefixed by *md2010*.

Don't forget, if you've got any good wildspots you'd like to share, then give me a shout and I'll add them to the map.

http://tinyurl.com/ya7uras

Efkharisto,

Pete


----------



## PeterandLinda

Very helpful as we are in Greece at the moment and plan to be here until January.
Thank you


----------



## julie1

peejay said:


> I've put together a google map of various wildcamping spots in Greece. The information is taken from my travels and a few others on MHF and also from various travel blogs and websites from all over the internet.
> There are absolutely no guarantees of accuracy.
> Thanks to Captmike, Bess91 and hmh for their input.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ya7uras
> 
> If you have any good spots you'd like to share, let me know and I can add them to the map. :wink:
> 
> Tomtom POI's should be sorted soon as well, just have to type in all the info. :roll:
> 
> Pete


Hiya
I'd like to warn people about a wildcamping spot listed in the above link. The spot is at the beach west of Zacharo. I'm sure it will be the same one. A gorgeous long beach with a great taverna. We parked about 50 metres from the taverna. At about 02.00am we were woken by rocks being hurled at the van. These were large rocks which damaged the bodywork as well as frightening us to death. The culprits drove off at speed in a car. We was not able to identify them. 
I'm not sure if this needs to be posted somewhere more suitable!
Julie and Howard


----------



## peejay

Thanks Julie,

I'll add a note to that entry.



pete


----------



## peejay

Just a quick update...

The map has been updated with some new entries mainly from Northern Greece and some ammendments to other entries.
Many thanks to Margaret and Barry of the superb >Magbaztravels.com< website for the updates.

Click on the link in my signature to get to the map.

There are also POI's in the downloads section but these don't include the updates, PM me for an updated POI if req'd.

Pete


----------

